# Time lapse screening



## leedspack (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi all, 

Following our first icsi at Leeds which was sadly unsuccessful the clinic recommended using time lapse scanning on the embryos. Is this something any of you are familiar with. 

Initially thoughts are to do all we can to make it successful, but the additional cost is £750, and it doesn't appear to be something all clinics offer. Which may effect our choices in changing clinics. 

We are trying to decide what to do for our next cycle... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Leeds,

I researched the idea of using embryoscope (similar time -lapse imaging system) for my 1 st ivf.  My understanding is that it allows to monitor embryos  development without need to take them out of incubator. so your embies dont get "stressed", it also provides beautiful pictures of your embies. Perhaps it could help to choose better quality embryos if there are many embryos in the first place. but criteria for embryo selection using embryoscope & similar prediction systems are not well defined at present. 
What i've decided for myself is that with few embryos, any selection often becomes unnecessary as beggars cannot be choosers. I just let the nature to decide on my both cycles. 

KR & baby dust to all

A.


----------



## HopeCove (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi leedspack
We used EEVA on our first IVF, which I think is a similar sort of thing. It cost £800. It didn't work but we still have five in the freezer, so there's still a chance it may, I guess. We were sent the pictures, but they didn't arrive until after it had failed, so to be honest we haven't been able to even open them! It was a nice confidence boost during the two week wait, but that's all I can say in my experience.
Good luck! X


----------

